# Changing Course



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

After alot of soul searching we've decided to try Puerto Vallarta instead of San Miguel. We know it's hot, but my wife loves the beach. Just a heads up to anyone trying to decide on a location...it's a tough decision! San Miguel looks wonderful, but P.V. is big enough to have more going on, and we like to have an excellent airport close by. I've lived in many hot places and she's a New Orleans native so guess we'll handle it.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It probably would have been best to tag your comment to your earlier discussion, but, having already started another ... my advise/suggestion is, if you haven't already thought of it ... rent first and for a year or two to see if you both really enjoy PV. There are so many possible destinations we can choose to live in Mexico, I understand the back and forth in the decision process. Best of luck.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Longford said:


> It probably would have been best to tag your comment to your earlier discussion, but, having already started another ... my advise/suggestion is, if you haven't already thought of it ... rent first and for a year or two to see if you both really enjoy PV. There are so many possible destinations we can choose to live in Mexico, I understand the back and forth in the decision process. Best of luck.


I agree with Longford! rent rent rent!! We own a house on the beach below Acapulco which we are trying to sell- the good news is we have a long tern renter in there now...but still...

So we started down there, tropical beach, tiny fishing village, and left after 6 months, now after 9 months (renting) in the desert on the Sea of Cortez we are going to move again, this time to the Pacific side of Baja. So- tried tropics then desert, "and now for something completely different".

I know the Pacific will be much cooler than down near Acapulco, but that's ok. We also found that, for now, we need to be closer to family than we thought we would,* for now*, and we'll see later on, but we want to stay in Mexico. 

Th point is- this is our third destination in less than 2 years...so rent rent rent!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> It probably would have been best to tag your comment to your earlier discussion, but, having already started another ... my advise/suggestion is, if you haven't already thought of it ... rent first and for a year or two to see if you both really enjoy PV. There are so many possible destinations we can choose to live in Mexico, I understand the back and forth in the decision process. Best of luck.


Luckily we'll be permanent renters, LOL. Appreciate it.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We moved three times in less than a year in the Pátzcuaro area. Then we found our house, in June, 2006. We have been renting the same place for over 7 years now.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Anonimo said:


> We moved three times in less than a year in the Pátzcuaro area. Then we found our house, in June, 2006. We have been renting the same place for over 7 years now.



Totally agree with everyone on the rent rent rent scenario we are going to do this in PV then at least you have options if things do not workout for your destination choice


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Falling in love is easy. Getting married is easy. Getting divorced is sometimes hell and then some.
Some cities are just enchanting and the falling in love part is very easy. In many cases, having a rental "affair" is the best way to go. You can always settle down permanently. New properties come on the market every day, and you can't tell when the market has "turned" from the downside to the upside until well after it's happened.

I wish we had done that with our first casa, and it's even truer with condo ownership.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

choosing warm beaches over living in the mountains seems like a smart choice to me.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

One's perception of "warm" depends on their tolerance for high humidity and high temperatures. There's something for everybody, but not in the same place.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> choosing warm beaches over living in the mountains seems like a smart choice to me.


Not unless you prefer the pleasant climate in the mountains over hot and steamy weather by the sea, as I do. Luckily, for all of us, somewhere in Mexico there's a climate to suit your taste.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

tepetapan said:


> choosing warm beaches over living in the mountains seems like a smart choice to me.


Weather wise my house in Guayabitos is great from November to April and my ranch near Dolores Hidalgo is great from May through Oct.......It cheap enough to do both in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Weather wise my house in Guayabitos is great from November to April and my ranch near Dolores Hidalgo is great from May through Oct.......It cheap enough to do both in Mexico.


How lucky you are to be able to own two houses in Mexico - not all of us are so fortunate!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> How lucky you are to be able to own two houses in Mexico - not all of us are so fortunate!



There is a 89 year young lady also living on the Nayarit coast during the cool winter months and moves to a blue weber agave plantation near the cooler town of Tequila area in the state of Jalisco during our hot and humid months on the coast, so any one can do it......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> There is a 89 year young lady also living on the Nayarit coast during the cool winter months and moves to a blue weber agave plantation near the cooler town of Tequila area in the state of Jalisco during our hot and humid months on the coast, so any one can do it......


It has nothing to do with age, it has to do with having the money to buy two houses - that's what I was referring to.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Deleted by Poster


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

vantexan said:


> After alot of soul searching we've decided to try Puerto Vallarta instead of San Miguel. We know it's hot, but my wife loves the beach. Just a heads up to anyone trying to decide on a location...it's a tough decision! San Miguel looks wonderful, but P.V. is big enough to have more going on, and we like to have an excellent airport close by. I've lived in many hot places and she's a New Orleans native so guess we'll handle it.


OK, egg on my face. We had found a 1000 sq ft apartment in P.V. for $380 a month. My prospective landlord, a really nice fellow, assured me the apartment was as nice as it looked, with one caveat: it had 50 stair steps up to it's front door. Thus the great price. We finally had to back out, as we have an 11 year old 90lb dog who has trouble with 5 steps. So we're taking the apartment in San Miguel afterall. We'll work on our Spanish and look at our options after the dogs pass on. I certainly won't mind the mild summer weather. Thanks for the input everyone. Good to know others find it hard to settle on one place too when there's so many choices.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> OK, egg on my face. We had found a 1000 sq ft apartment in P.V. for $380 a month. My prospective landlord, a really nice fellow, assured me the apartment was as nice as it looked, with one caveat: it had 50 stair steps up to it's front door. Thus the great price. We finally had to back out, as we have an 11 year old 90lb dog who has trouble with 5 steps. So we're taking the apartment in San Miguel afterall. We'll work on our Spanish and look at our options after the dogs pass on. I certainly won't mind the mild summer weather. Thanks for the input everyone. Good to know others find it hard to settle on one place too when there's so many choices.


It sounds like you are missing out on a great opportunity to stay in shape. Just carry the dog up and down the steps a couple of times a day.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Stay in shape carrying a 90 lb. dog? I kinda think the guy would have back problems after that.

San Miguel has nice summer, fall and Spring weather. Come "winter", try a rental at the beach for a couple of months. It gets seriously chilly in SMA. House trade with a Canadian. They'll think they're "warming up" and be out on the street in shorts.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The December, January and February average low/overnight temperature in San Miguel de Allende is probably in the low to mid-40's F. and the daytime highs are somewhere in the low to mid-70s F. Describing those temperatures as "serious chilly" is probably an exaggeration, but maybe someone accustomed to very hot/humid weather for much of the year would think so. And I'm guessing some of our Canadian friends might consider those temperatures a heat wave, particularly so at that time of the year!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"Seriously Chilly" is when all the plants in your yard freeze, or when the hail is the size of golf balls.
It's also when the neighbors are sitting on their door stoops to warm up in the sun. 
Those thick walled cases STAY cold when they get cold, and central heating is nothing but a memory of days gone by NOB.

To a Canadian, that might be toasty, but I can assure you that when the temps are 40 degrees indoors........it's COLD. Nice in July, though.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Now, if we can learn to dine on those fat Canadians intermittenty arriving opon our shores and wipe them off the face of the earthh while simutaneously engorging ourselves, the world will be in sync.



What the hell are you babbling about now, insulting our northern neighbors, ay carumba


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Now, if we can learn to dine on those fat Canadians intermittenty arriving opon our shores and wipe them off the face of the earthh while simutaneously engorging ourselves, the world will be in sync.


Hound Dog, are you advocating a return to the ritual cannibalism practiced by the ancient Mexica?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Hound Dog, are you advocating a return to the ritual cannibalism practiced by the ancient Mexica?


Hound Dog,

Shame!

May your dearly beloved French wife severely slap you until you repent in dust and ashes. :flame:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> Hound Dog,
> 
> Shame!
> 
> May your dearly beloved French wife severely slap you until you repent in dust and ashes. :flame:


Hound Dog has already repented by requesting that I delete the offending message.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Hound Dog has already repented by requesting that I delete the offending message.


I am glad to see that I was not the only one appalled my his statement, know I understand why he was expelled form 2 other message boards that I know of..............


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I am glad to see that I was not the only one appalled my his statement, know I understand why he was expelled form 2 other message boards that I know of..............


Am I the only one who finds Hound Dog's, often outrageous, hyperbole entertaining and clearly not to be taken seriously?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who finds Hound Dog's, often outrageous, hyperbole entertaining and clearly not to be taken seriously?


Guess so.......Wait until he attacks you someday!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Guess so.......Wait until he attacks you someday!


So far I am okay. I am not from Canada, and I share his opinion of golfers.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;1652961]Am I the only one who finds Hound Dog's, often outrageous, hyperbole entertaining and clearly not to be taken seriously?[/QUOTE][/I

Perhaps not the only one but I do have my detractors. As in any attempt at outrageous humor, there is much to be taken as offensive but, rightly or wrongly, at times the ball is hit over the left field foul line and that little attempt on my part to be charmingly beguiling came off poorly because, primarily, of awkward delivery and clumsy rhetoric. Moderator Isla kindly rescued me from any scorn attendant to turds remaining upon the beach after the tide washed in by a timely deletion.

As may not be known among some of you, I must admit that, having grown up in cockroach laden South Alabama and now lliving in the cockroach laden Lake Chapala region of Mexico, I have taken it upon myself to have come up with ideas on how to, if not rid the planet of cockoaches a hopeless task, at least to have come up with notions as to how to limit their indulgences and, when we lived in a charming but primitive shack on Mobile Bay in 1971, I came up with this idea of a kitchen lightswitch that had an automatic feature that went on and off every 15 minutes all night long and destroyed cockroaches as they died from exhaustion from having run themselves to death racing back and forth to hide under the refrigerator. 

Then, after moving to Ajijic, on the shores of Lake Chapala - a place also infested with giant cockroaches, I got this idea, after having discovered that scorpions, who also proliferate around Lake Chapala and love to snack on cockroaches, of selling littke scorpion kits to homeowenrs so they could introduce these scorpions to dwellings where, during the night, they could scarf up those cockroaches in abundance thereby reducing their number significantly but I was still working on the resulting proliferation of huge, fat scorpions waking me up all night burping cockroach detritus but, unfortunately, I detailed my plan before it had been thought through completely thereby offending a sensitve, unidentifiable member posting under a nom de internet who took it upon him/herselfe to refer to me in loathesome ways which I did not find offensive although that may have been the intent.

That member has stated, without substantation, that Hound Dog has been summarily dismissed from two forums for inadmissable behavior but I am unaware of these events so he (or she) may wish to enlighten us as to his/her sources of information. If anything like this may have happened in the deep past, it is the stuff od high humor and not reflective of the Hound Dog´s culpability so, let´s have at it- recvount these events just for the fun of it._


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I must have missed the post as all I see now is the deleted post, anyone want to pm me what was actually said?? 

For the most part I do find his posts quite amusing and enjoy reading them.


I do have a very thick skin and normally am not easily offended. I can see how someone who is more sensitive could be upset by some peoples way of speaking and writing. 

There is nothing wrong with being sensitive so if you are, please don't get offended by that statement.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

kito1 said:


> I must have missed the post as all I see now is the deleted post, anyone want to pm me what was actually said??
> 
> For the most part I do find his posts quite amusing and enjoy reading them.
> 
> ...


Just scroll up the page to Isla's post #22 and read the quote...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Perhaps not the only one but I do have my detractors. As in any attempt at outrageous humor, there is much to be taken as offensive but, rightly or wrongly, at times the ball is hit over the left field foul line and that little attempt on my part to be charmingly beguiling came off poorly because, primarily, of awkward delivery and clumsy rhetoric. Moderator Isla kindly rescued me from any scorn attendant to turds remaining upon the beach after the tide washed in by a timely deletion.
> 
> As may not be known among some of you, I must admit that, having grown up in cockroach laden South Alabama and now lliving in the cockroach laden Lake Chapala region of Mexico, I have taken it upon myself to have come up with ideas on how to, if not rid the planet of cockoaches a hopeless task, at least to have come up with notions as to how to limit their indulgences and, when we lived in a charming but primitive shack on Mobile Bay in 1971, I came up with this idea of a kitchen lightswitch that had an automatic feature that went on and off every 15 minutes all night long and destroyed cockroaches as they died from exhaustion from having run themselves to death racing back and forth to hide under the refrigerator.
> 
> ...


You want to rid the planet of cockroaches by having scorpions eat them at night, sure hope you do not have to go potty in the middle of the night, Bubba aka Dawg

I was under the impression one of the Chapala boards and Mexconnect board asked you not to participate any more...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who finds Hound Dog's, often outrageous, hyperbole entertaining and clearly not to be taken seriously?


Yes, I think you are. 

Moderators should, IMOH, moderate the behavior of people who participate here, in accordance with the guidelines the website owner has established. I believe the person In question often posts comments which are offensive. There is NO [added by moderator] need to encourage bad behavior, from any one of us. Community standards. Let's not lose sight of that goal.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

" There is need to encourage bad behavior, from any one of us"
That was the chuckle of the day. Moral: read before hitting "post".

Handy Hint: Be sure your bedroom slippers have hard soles for cockroach crunching.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The "breathalyzer" keyboard attachment would shut down the SEND function and shunt the posts to a "draft" section where they could be re-examined some hours later. This invention has not as yet been incorporated into today's hardware/software packages, but i suspect that the mods, and even some intemperate posters, would appreciate it.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> The "breathalyzer" keyboard attachment would shut down the SEND function and shunt the posts to a "draft" section where they could be re-examined some hours later. This invention has not as yet been incorporated into today's hardware/software packages, but i suspect that the mods, and even some intemperate posters, would appreciate it.


Dunno, it might also weed out the loosened up, humorous, just plain silly posts, and that would be no fun at all!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Dunno, it might also weed out the loosened up, humorous, just plain silly posts, and that would be no fun at all!


Good point. Some people I know are ONLY fun when they're looped.:wof:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The problem is that you have to have a sense of humor and many people are coming very short in that department.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


chicois8 said:



You want to rid the planet of cockroaches by having scorpions eat them at night, sure hope you do not have to go potty in the middle of the night, Bubba aka Dawg

I was under the impression (*Quote: "...I was under the impression....") *I thought rumor mongering, hearsay statements were frowned upon here) one of the Chapala boards and Mexconnect board asked you not to participate any more (Which Chapala Board and when? Mexico Connect has no board but is a sole proprietorship* ..

Click to expand...

_I do not wish to prolong this tiresome thread but, since this chicois fellow won´t let go and would like to pound this pig baldder into oblivion, here is my response which I hope will lay this grinding pettiness to rest.

I do not participate in either of the two most prominent Lake Chapala webboards or the "Southern Mexico" forum on Mexico Connect because,(1), AS for Lake Chapala, I no longer live at Lake Chapala except seasonally during the summer months and haven´t for years and consider my permanent and personal residence to be in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, some 1,500 kilometers distant and as far away from the Lake Chapala parochial expat community as one can get this side of Mars and we use the Lake Chapala residence simply as a summer home which infers no community connection. We go to Lake Chapala for summer recreation and have no other connection with that tiresome expat enclave so extraneous posts on local foruns seems a waste of time. And (2), While I was long an active contributor to Mexico Connect´s forums and even came up with the idea of a "Southern Mexico" forum for that enterprise several years ago, the forum paricipation on Mexico Connect among Southern Mexico residents is miniscule and seemed unworthy of pursuit so I began to pursue a forum with a broader reader base. So far, I´m hoping that will be this forum sinec English language Chiapas forums are pratically non.-existent down there..

I left the Chapala forums because I no longer lived there except as a vacationer and _Mexico Connect _was no longer relevant. I joined up with the Mexico Expat Forum in the hope that it would be a good place to post interesting comments about Southern Mexico; especially Chiapas, parts of The Yucatan Peninsula and Oaxaca State. However, I will not return to Southern Mexico until January, 2014 so these days I have nothing of interest to post beyond Lake Chapala which, culturally to me at least, is the dark side of the moon. 

Chiapas is a fascinating place and I look forward to posting about that state and the rest of Southern Mexico upon my return in January, 2014. I plan to post about my planned travels to Tabasco, the various Yucatan states, and Oaxaca State at that time. For those of you unwilling to join us, find anoher diversion. 

For me, anyway, Chapala; as nice as it is, is yesterday so go ahead and kick me off the Chapala forums and, boy, will that be a knee in the groin.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck to VanTexan in San Miguel. Living in the only place on earth that rivals Siberia for temperature extremes-can get over 100F and down to -30F, all in one year, I would find a winter in San Miguel quite lovely.

As for HoundDog, I find you rather Swiftian in your humor, and enjoy it much. 

I wonder how Swift's "A Modest Proposal" would have gone over on this board, if changed for the times and the location?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

When we drive from Lake Chapala to The Chiapas Highlands we confront significant cultural discrepancies constantly and that is one reason we perform that exercise. Confusion and mysterious multiculturalism confronted out of necessity enlighten, I guess one could say. 

Our indigenous Maya friends in Chiapas and their compatriots view time assessments as those asserted by God and those asserted by man and as foolish as this may seem to outsiders, when man imposes "Daylight Savings Time" in the spring, our Maya friend s revert to God´s Time. They are quite serious about this - their religious and historical beliefs and observances are as precious anyone´s and as foolish as anyone´s. Time wiil tell.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Humor is in the mind of the beholder. Back in school days, some kids thought downright mean actions and words were the height of humor. Some never changed. There are comedians with many fans, based on the same type of approach.

I find George Carlin's type of humor far more appealing. Too bad he's no longer with us.

Swift's satire has it's place too, though.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=lagoloo;1675081]Humor is in the mind of the beholder. Back in school days, some kids thought downright mean actions and words were the height of humor. Some never changed. There are comedians with many fans, based on the same type of approach.

I find George Carlin's type of humor far more appealing. Too bad he's no longer with us.

Swift's satire has it's place too, though.[/QUOTE]_

George Carlin is my lifelong hero and he did not nor ever will die.

Carlin on terrible earthly tragedies:

"Don´t you just hate it when they report over the media that 10,000,000 people have died in an earthquake some 10,000 kilometers distant and then they come back 24 hours later and tell you it was only 35 Uzbeqiuze who lived in some stan you can´t even find on a map published by Stalin in 1934."

Now, HD is not agreeing with Carlin, merely worshipping his sense of humor which was necessary to get us through the 60s. .


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who finds Hound Dog's, often outrageous, hyperbole entertaining and clearly not to be taken seriously?


No you're not....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No you are not..


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's a sign of a good marriage when the partners laugh at each other's jokes, yes?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes, I think it is called survival...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL. 

Although, I must admit, my husband's family is a bit humor challenged, and the two of us are frequently the only ones laughing at each other's jokes.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=mickisue1;1689593]LOL. 

Although, I must admit, my husband's family is a bit humor challenged, and the two of us are frequently the only ones laughing at each other's jokes.[/QUOTE][/I

But, then, it helps to have far-flung families in France and the U.S and live in Mexico or some such supposedly remote place and then you can spend all of your mutual time laughing at their respective foibles and excusing your own. Our families in France and Alabama and their constant internecine struggles as they cope with the mental and physical encumbrances of old age in close proximity to each other are sources of endless humor for us and we thank God they inhabit spots on the planet with which we no longer have any meaningful connection and from which places to here the transportation is inconvenient and arduous. 

Thank you Mexico and may our extended familiies continue to fear you when deciding whether or not to fly down here for a family visit. With Skype, who needs to be that physically close after all. Maybe you´ve put on 40 pounds and who needs to know that._


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

vantexan said:


> After alot of soul searching we've decided to try Puerto Vallarta instead of San Miguel. We know it's hot, but my wife loves the beach. Just a heads up to anyone trying to decide on a location...it's a tough decision! San Miguel looks wonderful, but P.V. is big enough to have more going on, and we like to have an excellent airport close by. I've lived in many hot places and she's a New Orleans native so guess we'll handle it.


We live in P.V. and yes it is hot - really hot and very humid. A/C takes care of that and yes it is expensive. We have 1,500 sq.ft and run the a/c 24/7 along with computer and t.v. Our electrical bill is for two months at a time and this month (which was for July and Aug. was 7,000 mx (3,500 a month) However = we do love it here and I do enjoy having all the convinces that are offered here. I do miss the Mexican colonial type towns. P.V. is not what I would call Mexico but it is a really fun place to live with lots to do and lots of different places to visit and go to. There are many different types of adventures and outdoor activities. We are at the beach about every other day - somewhere along the bay area. There are also lots of business opportunities if that interest you or not? We do not find the cost of living bad here at all, but we do own our own house so we do not pay rent.
hope that helps.


----------

